# Not budgie related but wanted to share



## shaz128blue

Some of you lovey people will remember me from when I was often on this site about five years ago and I took up the role of Girlguiding county commissioner for the Isle of Man

This was the main reason for not being on the site much as time becomes even more precious when you volunteer so much.

Well today was my last meeting at region executive and I received this lovely gift and I wanted to share with you.

I thing that in my term in the role, I have moved along way along the road towards showing the volunteers on the island how appreciated they are and I have tried to make things a little easier for them, which them gives the girls more fun, adventure and experiences 
Thanks for listening


----------



## aluz

What a wonderful gesture! No doubt they are very grateful for the excellent work you have done to improve the Girlguiding organization! 
Well done and congratulations! arty: :2thumbs: :clap:


----------



## shaz128blue

Thank you - been hard work but wonderful x


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sharon,

That is wonderful and I'm sure the organization appreciates all your effort very much!

Congratulations on your success, my friend! :hug:*


----------



## shaz128blue

Thank you- you guys are ace ❤


----------



## Therm

How lovely.


----------



## StarlingWings

That's a lovely gift  You can see they appreciated your wonderful service very much  

Wonderful work! :hug: :urock:


----------



## shaz128blue

Thanks guys in sure many of you are also volunteers - as I say to my leader time is the most precious gift you can give as you can't get it back xx


----------



## mexicoandice

Wow! What a lovely gift in return for all the hard work and dedication you gave the girl guides!


----------



## shaz128blue

Thanks guys for the eagle eyes among you there is some galic wording on the glass which is on Manx and says thank you - so nice ( even though I am what they call a stop over as not Manx national lol)


----------



## StarlingWings

I did notice that and wondered what it meant! How touching :first:


----------



## StarWingSky

What a nice gift! Congrats on your success!! :urock:


----------



## shaz128blue

Guys so I held my last exec meeting for the island team and this was a lovely thank you from them 


Ps today ( even though I've been suffering depression and had a lot of stuff going on) I gave a talk in front of approx 20 professional woman at a networking event xx


----------



## RavensGryf

Congrats Sharon  your hard work was very much appreciated I'm sure!


----------



## Budget baby

Well done on your hard work, it often goes unnoticed volunteering for a charity or organisation but without volunteers they would not be able to operate. I am sure they held you in high regard to present you with this parting gift.
I love watching Mark Cavendish who is from The Isle Of Man, he is a top class Cyclist.:clap::cup:


----------



## shaz128blue

Pretty boy said:


> Well done on your hard work, it often goes unnoticed volunteering for a charity or organisation but without volunteers they would not be able to operate. I am sure they held you in high regard to present you with this parting gift.
> I love watching Mark Cavendish who is from The Isle Of Man, he is a top class Cyclist.:clap::cup:


Thank you guys. I'm looking forward to spending more time with my unit now.

and yes the Manx missile is amazing as is Peter Kennish - we have a gold postbox in Onchan in honor of his gold at the uk olympics.

if you watch the TT races I was served coffee today by one famous rider Connor Cummings


----------

